
I, McRobot - aaronbrethorst
https://hmmdaily.com/2018/12/26/i-mcrobot/
======
DrScump

      the clerk handed across an empty plastic cup, thumping hollowly on the counter, another job outsourced to the customer.
    

I seriously disagree that moving the drink fountains out to the customer is a
disadvantage to the customer.

I _like_ that I can have more or less ice. I _like_ free refills. I like that
I could sample bits of other drinks or intermix.

McD is mostly irrelevant to me nowadays, as all McDs around here are horribly
run. The "fresh beef grilled to order" claim is an outright lie, and hygiene
is problematic.

The menu board thing is also fatal to me. One has to wait 90 seconds for the
full menu to rotate through, and even then, finding sandwich-only prices is
like playing a bad video game.

